# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Смогут ли отечественные предприятия удовлетворить ажиотажный спрос на бытовую технику

## Mr_Vinni

*Белорусы по-прежнему продолжают охотиться за бытовой техникой. Однако если еще неделю-две назад было что "сметать", то теперь, увы, покупать почти нечего. А хочется, ведь, как отметили TUT.BY в отделе хозяйственных товаров ЦУМа, "ажиотаж потому и начался, что цены на белорусскую продукцию, в отличие от импортной, почти не поменялись".
В течение последних трех дней в ГУМе, ЦУМе и "Беларуси" корреспонденту TUT.BY сообщали, что нет ни холодильников "Атлант", ни плит "Гефест". Из "Горизонтов" "что-то есть", есть немного "Витязя". При этом, отмечали в справочных службах каждого из универмагов, поток звонков не прекращается и всех по-прежнему интересует бытовая техника.*

 Как рассказали TUT.BY в отделе хозяйственных товаров ГУМа, месячный объём холодильников (130) уже продали, сейчас на "Атлант" отправлена заявка, но когда ее удовлетворят неизвестно.


В отделе хозяйственных товаров ЦУМа, где еще совсем недавно у потенциальных покупателей принимали заявки на тот или иной товар, сообщили, что ситуация изменилась: если раньше "Атлант" смотрел на те модели, которые мы запрашивали, то теперь предугадать, какие холодильники придут завтра, нельзя.

"Наши накопления, которые мы рассчитывали продать в течение летнего периода, мы уже продали за май, который еще даже не закончился. 23 мая, например, купили 35 холодильников, хотя обычно 8-9 - это уже много, - рассказали в отделе. – Заявки мы туда отправляем, определенные удовлетворяются, но не все. Пока не будут поступать их холодильники цвета металлик, у них проблемы с краской. С "Гефестом" по-другому: оттуда мы делаем завоз раз в месяц. Сейчас зато есть гомельские плиты "Алеся".

Кстати, как рассказали TUT.BY в ОАО "Диалог-Гомель", которые выпускают плиты "Алеся", за время ажиотажа у них, по сравнению с предыдущими периодами, объёмы продаж выросли.

В то же время, отметили в отделе маркетинга ОАО "Брестгазоаппарат", которое выпускает дефицитные ныне плиты "Гефест", минский ЦУМ за неполные 5 месяцев уже использовал почти половину годового объёма, на который был заключен договор.

"Раньше, если магазины, куда поставщики возят наши плиты, продавали положенный объём, то мы им сверх договорных объёмов не могли давать. Дело в том, что у "Гефеста" нет такого понятия, как склад, мы все продаем с конвейера: только сделали плиту, сразу отгрузили водителю, - отметили TUT.BY в отделе маркетинга "Брестгазоаппарата". - Сейчас стало поступать много заявок, но чтобы их удовлетворить, надо, чтобы плиты просто были. Производство не останавливалось, валюты для закупки комплектующих хватает, но удовлетворить спрос в полном объеме мы не можем из-за нехватки мощности. Производству надо расширяться, что мы, собственно, всё время и делаем".

При этом другие крупные производители бытовой техники, такие как "Атлант" и "Горизонт", утверждают, что производство, дескать, не останавливается, а отгрузки идут почти каждый день. Правда, розничная торговля пока не сильно ощущает эти ежедневные отгрузки. В "Витязе" от комментариев и вовсе отказались.

Если производство не прекращается, почему появился дефицит?
Как рассказал TUT.BY пресс-секретарь Минторговли Геннадий Курбеко, в конце каждого года Министерство торговли заключает соглашение с Минпромышленности о поставке товаров производителями в торговую сеть республики на следующий год. В этом соглашении, по его словам, оговариваются условия поставок в розничную торговую сеть с учетом предыдущего года и прогнозов.

"После этого каждый торговый объект заключает свой договор с тем или иным поставщиком с разбивкой по кварталам, - говорит Геннадий Курбеко. – Но когда подписывали соглашение на 2011 год, кто же мог предвидеть, что наши люди всё расхватают? Если объект, например, ГУМ, продает товар раньше оговоренных сроков, то могут заключить допсоглашение. В настоящее время идут переговоры с предприятиями промышленности, чтобы они осуществили дополнительный выпуск нескольких тысяч единиц техники. Но это не может произойти быстро: мы же не можем стукнуть кулаком по столу, чтобы завтра же выпустили какое-то нужное нам количество телевизоров".

Директор ТД "Горизонт" Наталья Субботка в беседе с корреспондентом TUT.BY отметила, что "Горизонты" на внутренний рынок поступают в рамках среднемесячных "квот", систему которых Минторг и Минпромышленности устанавливают для госторговли, для потребкоопераций и для частной торговли.

По словам директора, количество заявок на телевизоры за время ажиотажа значительно увеличилось, но сказать точную цифру можно будет только по итогам года. Пока, подчеркнула Н. Субботка, "Горизонт" удовлетворяет все заявки, потому как продукции достаточно. По ее словам, хватает и кинескопных телевизоров, и телевизоров с ЖК-экранами.

Заместитель генерального директора по коммерческим вопросам ЗАО "Атлант" Александр Ленцеквич сообщил, что "отгрузка бытовой техники "Атлант" торговым организациям Беларуси осуществляется в объемах, согласно заключенным договорам на поставку продукции".

"Производство осуществляется в штатном режиме, согласно производственной программе, - говорит он. - Сейчас в сложившейся ситуации, учитывая необходимость обеспечения населения продукцией производства нашего предприятия, мы принимаем все необходимые меры для организации вышеизложенного, так, темп роста поставок холодильников/морозильников в РБ за май 2011 по сравнению с аналогичным периодом 2010 составит 147,8%".

А вот что касается цен, то, по словам начальника управления торговли и услуг Мингорисполкома Андрея Новикова, "цена у нас формируется субъектами хозяйствования на рыночных принципах. И импортеры, и поставщики сами проводят свою ценовую и ассортиментную политику, сами корректируют объемы".

В то же время, отметил он, торговля уже все необходимые объемы бытовой техники заказала, сейчас поставки начинают наращивать.

В чем причина ажиотажного спроса?
По мнению замминистра экономики Андрея Тура, ажиотажный спрос на товары в Беларуси вызван спекулятивными причинами. По словам замминистра, в настоящее время отмечается диспаритет цен на основные виды товаров в Беларуси и соседних странах, в основном Российской Федерации. А когда такие процессы начинаются, то, дескать, возникает целый ряд лазеек, которые позволяют, играя на разнице курсов и цен, наладить свой своеобразный бизнес, который и приводит к обострению социальных вопросов.

"В итоге многие субъекты, постоянно чувствуя нагнетание инфляционного всплеска, многие виды товаров не поставляют в розничную сеть", - сказал он.

Определенные такие аспекты существуют по целому ряду категорий товаров в различных регионах. В связи с этим, отметил он, возникают опасения, что это может повлиять на насыщенность потребительского рынка Беларуси.

Между тем спекуляции признают и крупные белорусские производители.

Источник TUT.BY на ОАО "Брестгазоаппарат" сообщил, что предприятие продолжает не только поставлять продукцию на внутренний рынок, но и активно экспортировать свои плиты как в Россию, так и в Украину. В России, например, существует целая дилерская сеть во многих регионах. При этом, отметил он, белорусские поставщики, согласно договорным обязательствам, имеют право поставлять плиты только на белорусский рынок, но во время ажиотажа не всегда этого придерживались.

"За последний месяц в связи с ситуацией с валютой некоторые поставщики часть того объема, который должны были поставлять в розничную и оптовую сеть, стали активно перепродавать на Россию, тем самым нарушая условия продаж в соответствии с договором, - рассказали там. – Получается ситуация, что покупают плиты у нас они достаточно дешево, а в Россию продают намного дороже и, соответственно, получают больше валюты. При этом сами поставщики активно это отрицают. Но нам-то несложно отследить, куда идет наша продукция. Хотелось бы, чтобы Минторг как-то повлиял на них", - рассказали там.

В свою очередь, как отметил TUT.BY пресс-секретарь Министерства торговли Геннадий Курбеко, в Минторг с такой проблемой никто не обращался, "а если "Брестгазоаппарат" считает, что их права нарушили, то пусть официально к нам обращаются".

Теперь холодильники "Атлант" белорусу проще купить в России?
Между тем, как сообщили TUT.BY в московском интернет-магазине Holodilnik.ru, холодильники "Атлант" есть почти во всем ассортименте. Есть несколько моделей, которые "Атлант" не поставляет, но их немного. В основном, по словам сотрудника магазина, вся продукция есть. "Бывает, надо подождать. Но такие модели мы стараемся привезти не более чем за неделю", - отметили в интернет-магазине.

Правда, цены на "атлантовские" холодильники значительно отличаются. Если у нас их холодильник можно купить начиная от 900 тысяч, то, к примеру, у магазина Holodilnik.ru – от 9050 до 19 500 российских рублей (от 1,567 млн до 3,377 млн белорусских рублей по курсу Нацбанка на 26.05, или от 1,81 млн до 3,9 млн по "народному курсу" в 200 белорусский рублей за 1 российский).

Только цифры
Если в апреле 2010 года население купило 11,3 тыс. холодильников и морозильников, то в апреле этого года чуть ли ни в три раза больше — 28,8 тыс. штук. В апреле 2010-го было продано 9 тыс. стиральных машин, а в апреле этого года почти вдвое больше — 17,3 тыс, пишут Naviny.by. 

 Интересно будет посмотреть данные за май, ведь пик покупок мы наблюдаем как раз в настоящее время.

----------


## JAHolper

Нахрена им эта бытовая техника? Прятаться в холодильник будут или что? Или это типа нам пофиг что в стране кризис, мы занимаемся шопингом!

----------


## Mouse

НАКОНЕЦ ТО , людей зомбировали столько лет: КУПЛЯЙЦЕ БЕЛАРУСКАЕ, и вот оно свершилось.....

----------

